# Hand Grinders Porlex vs Hario



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a hand grinder to go with my Gaggia Classic.

I've read loads on both of these grinders this evening (review overload) and they both have great reviews for what they are (i.e. hand grinders).

As I'm going to to be using this for espresso does anyone believe that one is better suited over the other for this?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I used a Hario for espresso for a while and it quickly taught me that I am not prepared to grind for 10mins to get one shot of espresso, so I bought an Iberital.

I'm not sure if the Porlex is better but i think it does grind espresso at a faster rate.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I loved my porlex until I got my eureka,used to take just over a minute to grind a double shot,consistent grain size,looking forward to using it again when paired with an aeropress for travelling,best price and service was with hasbean


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep +2 for the porlex...built to last

My friend as a Hario Skerton, it grinds well, but its pretty plasticky..

Personal choice - they are both really good

p.s. my friend has now switched to a Porlex....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Hario Skerton and whilst good it can be slightly inconsistent due to the way the burr's are mounted.

The Porlex gets great reviews, I think Steve @ Has Bean now sus one when travelling? You could ask him which he prefers, seeing as he has sold both. He has a great price on the Porlex too, and you can grab some beans at the same time


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I have a Hario Skerton and whilst good it can be slightly inconsistent due to the way the burr's are mounted.
> 
> The Porlex gets great reviews, I think Steve @ Has Bean now sus one when travelling? You could ask him which he prefers, seeing as he has sold both. He has a great price on the Porlex too, and you can grab some beans at the same time


I believe Steve prefers the Hario Skelton...remember reading something on Hasforum (something about being made of glass??)

was a couple of years ago...


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the same setup as the OP.

Used the Porlex for two years an its absolutely flawless.

It takes up minimal space compared to an electric burr grinder, is ridiculously easy to clean and change grind settings!

For £25-30 its a no brainer.

The only thing i would like to point out is that I make 1-2 doubles per day.

If you were making 3-4+ I would recommend an MC2 (or equivalent) because the porlex isn't built for volume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

james10 said:


> The only thing i would like to point out is that I make 1-2 doubles per day.
> 
> If you were making 3-4+ I would recommend an MC2 (or equivalent) because the porlex isn't built for volume.


Agreed, it'll give your arm a good workout though!


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would say the grind quality would be identical (the burrs are the same - so im told). Go with what you like the look of best.

One thing I would say is the Hario is easier to hold while grinding, as the base screws on, so doesnt come loose like the Porlex (something that i have noticed while using!) Usually for filter coffee it takes 1-2minutes for 17g of beans.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I seem to recall reading there were some grind inconsistency issues on the Hario Skerton although these may now have been resolved. I think it was related to the way the burrs were mounted (too much play in the mounting allowed the burrs to move during grinding). I think the newer Hario slim was supposed to be better. The Porlex models are good and said to be at least as good as the Slim if not better.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jimbow said:


> I seem to recall reading there were some grind inconsistency issues on the Hario Skerton although these may now have been resolved. I think it was related to the way the burrs were mounted (too much play in the mounting allowed the burrs to move during grinding). I think the newer Hario slim was supposed to be better. The Porlex models are good and said to be at least as good as the Slim if not better.


Yep, at a loose grind the inner burr mounted to the handle wobbles, which is a pain in the ****

At filter grind or finer its much more consistent but you do get some fines.


----------

